# Knife Skills videos



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Looking to create a catalog of videos for learning knife skills. Don't be afraid to duplicate a topic, especially if you know of a better video.

A few of my favorites:

First, Chad Ward teaching Pinch and Claw. The video is 13 years old and not to modern resolution, but its still good.





Chad Ward on Onions





Onions cut with the radial technique If you just do the initial radial cuts, then trim off the root, this is my preferred method for a julienne of onion.





Carrots, Julienne
I prefer the Asian approach as it's simpler and quicker. However, the results are not as precise and even in which case you should use the French technique if precision and sameness is required. Playing with the angles can give you different thickness and length.






carrots in shreds, peeler variation. You lose some control on size though.





I'm looking forward to sharpening videos and other care techniques like forcing a patina.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Crushing Water Chestnuts for smoother texture. Chopping leaves them crunchy which is desirable in some other dishes.
Hadn't seen this technique before for handling water chestnuts. Jump to 4:45 for the water chestnut part.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I liked this for his posture discussion. Good tips for me at least.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

I would add "Complete Knife Skills" with Brendan McDermott . . . it's free on Craftsy.

https://www.craftsy.com/class/complete-knife-skills/


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@loomchick :
I was just about to suggest the same


----------

